# Anyone interested in Tipplers?



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got a couple tipplers i will let go for 5$ each if anyone is interested pm me or email at [email protected]. I need to make space thanks alot


----------



## Max&Ballos (Dec 15, 2008)

*roller*

got any rollers?


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope just tipplers


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I really wanted tipplers last summer, built a kit box and was almost ready to go, but things changed a little bit for me. I've seen pictures of your tipplers, and I think they are really nice, sure wished I could get some, but for now, I just can't take on any more pigeons. I have to settle for keeping my 6 old racers. 
I'm very suprised that no one, or not many are interested.
Hopefully, sometime in the future, (don't know when) I could get some from you.
Keep me in mind, thanks,
ND Cooper


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

where are you from?
if your not too far, i always got room for fosters,lol


----------



## nhmmpo (Sep 13, 2009)

yeah I sure would like to obtain some of your tipplers nhmmpo


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

this is a outdated post ...from last decemeber


----------



## czarkos (Feb 4, 2010)

would you ship?


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

old post....


----------

